# Planaris outbreak in shrimp tank



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a 10g cherry shrimp tank that has a planaris problem. Has anyone ever tried any of the supposedly shrimp safe deworming stuff to eradicate a planaris problem?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Use them at Shrimp Fever with no problems.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> Use them at Shrimp Fever with no problems.


Do you have it in stock right now? I'm in Markham so it's easy for me to stop by


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Yes .


----------

